# Wiggles and Spike



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, today I pulled the babies for hand feeding.  I was originally going to name the oldest Wiggles and the younger one Spike, but it turns out the younger might be a male. At least until their feathers come out a little more fully and I can be certain I won't have another pearl, LOL . I have someone wanting a male, which is why I'm hoping the youngest is going to be one. S/he sure has a yellow face for their age! 

And because this thread is in pictures, I HAVE to post baby photos, right? LOL! 

The oldest, hereby known as Spike:

IMG_3416 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

The youngest, hereby known as Wiggles:

IMG_3417 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

and the pair in the brooder:

IMG_3415 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Awww....the youngest looks like he's coming in cinnamon. I'm not sure if that means anything gender wise lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

They are both just darling!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Awww They are so cute I feel like hugging them!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

They are still not sure about handfeeding. I fed them at 7:30 pm yesterday because they ate so little, then at 11 pm and I'm going to feed them around 4-5 am. They should be ripe hungry by then. It was almost a breeze feeding them. They begged and ate like they'd done this forever, but after a few mouthfuls they stopped responding. 

So much easier than feeding Spider last year, LOL!


----------



## Tyns (Sep 20, 2016)

Very cute. I've been away for a little bit, but I was wondering how the hatch went.


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats Your babies are just adorable! What about their little faces posing for the camera ? X x Teresa


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Babiesssss!!!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a minor 'emergency' with Wiggles. His crop was taking a while to empty, so I left him for a few extra hours and when I checked him again he was empty - and HOOONGRY. Wiggles is aptly named. He wiggles so much I can't squirt the food in his fast enough and he gets it in his face. Silly brat. Spike is so dainty in comparison, LOL! 

They're starting to perch, though very wobbily. I have the training perch in their brooder for them  I promise to take pix of their faces the next chance I get, LOL


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Wiggles and Spike have grown up enough to be put into the big bird /weaning cage! I IZ DIE-ING OF CUTENESS OVERLOAD! And Wiggles is definitely taking after his name. He squirms so much at feeding time I have to make extra formula because he ends up wearing most of it. 

Spike:

IMG_3449 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr

and Wiggles:

IMG_3448 by Vampiric Conure, on Flickr


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sooo cute!!!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*wiggles and spike*

Awww they are cute! How old are they there? I can understand the cuteness overload.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Janalee said:


> Awww they are cute! How old are they there? I can understand the cuteness overload.


In those last pictures Wiggles and Spike were about 24-25 days old. Dad plucked them both a touch when they were still in the nest, but they're feathering out nicely as they grow up


----------

